

Entrepreneurs hope to save world 1 baby at a time - sdpurtill
http://www.usatoday.com/money/smallbusiness/columnist/abrams/2008-09-19-entrepreneurs-hope-to-save--world_N.htm

======
mhartl
Amazing: 726 breathless words about a contest _without a single link to the
website_ ; the URL appears only as plain paragraph text. I wonder how many
clicks that cost them?

N.B. As far as I can tell, this is a _prize_ , not an investment, so calling
the winners 'entrepreneurs' is a stretch. They appear to be starting a
charity, not a company. And charities, while often noble in their intent, are
not particularly sustainable; for sustainability, it's hard to beat a
profitable company.

To paraphrase H.L. Hunt: if this world is worth saving, it's worth saving at a
profit.

~~~
sdpurtill
upvoted for your h.l. hunt - that goes straight to my facebook quotes.

------
ComputerGuru
Reminds me of the dialysis machine for babies that was up here a while back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=267510>

------
mhb
Next version - powered from a USB port.

------
jodrellblank
If they are saving premature babies, then say that. Isn't that a good enough
cause on its own?

I object to dressing it up as saving the world, though, because population
growth and world saving ... well, they don't go together too well.

Nice wax warmer idea, though.

